# TV aufnehmen



## galdasc (19. März 2003)

hi

ich hab langsam bedenken, dass meine computer einfach total  verplant ist. mein kumpel nimmt in voller bildgröße (640x480) unkomprimiert auf und kann dabei noch im ICQ chatten. ich muss aufpassen, das mein comp keine framdrops macht, wenn ich ihn nur schief anschau. ich kann maximal auf 384x288 unkomprimiert aufnehmen, mit ca 1 framdrop / 1000 frames. DAS NERVT. sein computer ist etwas besser, ok, aber nicht die welt, und mit 1600+ sollte man doch schon etwas höhere qualität erreichen oder irre ich mich da? ist aufnehmen echt so leistungshungrig??

danke

i.d.S. bye


----------



## orange (19. März 2003)

Hi,

du das muss nicht an der cpu liegen vorallem ist es viel speicher den du brauchst und ne gute tv-karte. Dann kann es da betriebssystem sein, was deine performance so runterzieht und und und.... 
Was für nen PC hast du denn und welches capture tool nimmst du?

think orange


----------



## Tim C. (19. März 2003)

Optimal zum aufnehmen vom TV (wenn man nicht ne Schnittkarte zur Hand nimmt) ist den dafür notwendingen DV-Camcorder mit seinem AV-In an den Fernseher anzuschließen und mit dem DV-Out an die Firewire SChnittstelle des PC's dann gehts auch mit nem 1000er aber 512mb ram sind in Sachen Videover- / bearbeitung nicht verkehrt (mindestens versteht sich)


----------



## galdasc (19. März 2003)

uhu, danke

ok, ram mäßig war ich schon immer schwach bestückt, nur 256 mb. zu dem hab ich winxp. meine tvkarte sollte eigentlich ganz gut sein(hauppauge win tv theater). zum aufnehmen benutze ich iuVCR, virtualdub funzt bei mir leider nicht.

hoffe ihr könnt dadurch das problem genauer bestimmen 

danke!

bye

videocamera besitze ich leider nicht :-(


----------



## orange (19. März 2003)

Hi,

also an der TV-Karte liegt es nicht und am Betriebssystem auch net, dnen ich hab mit nem 1333mhz und auch ner wintv theater vor nem jahr oder so ohne probs vollbild capturen können. Also da ich 512ddrram hatte, wird es sicherlich am ram liegen  (oder am schlechten fernsehbild  )

cu orange_dot


----------



## galdasc (19. März 2003)

danke

ja gut, am ram lässt sich denn nichts so schnell ändern. kann es sein, dass es am treiber liegt?? welchen treiber benutzt du?? es gibt ja auch den getweakten von iulabs, der um einiges besser sein soll, aber bei mir nicht läuft.

danke!

bye


----------



## orange (20. März 2003)

Du, ich ab da garnicht soviel rumgespielt mit treibern, ich hab den von der CD genommen. Naja ich hab aber halt mit premiere aufgenommen und nicht mit einer software von haupauge. 

cu orange


----------

